# Donald's Yard - Past, Current, Future



## lawn_obsession (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi all - I've been working super hard on my lawn for the past few years and it's progressed quite nicely.

Moved into our house in June 2016 and discovered that the last was brutally mismanaged: the front yard was super patchy, no consistent grass type.


The backyard was infested with creeping Charlie and ground ivy, but since it was already the summer I decided the fight would wait until the fall...

...And then I found The LCN, it was all downhill from there! Now I was determined to make the front yard the best on the street, so that started with killing off the old stuff and digging it up (by hand!). I started off with a TTTF mix because I knew I wasn't going to have the irrigation requirements for KBG so I went with the more water conservative route


The backyard dips were filled in and it got a good dose of Milo and a heavy overseed in the mid September and started cutting it a lot longer.  


October 2016 the front had started to fill in pretty nicely too from the fresh start


By the early spring 2017 the lawn was set up to dominate. I seeded the front again, since I didn't get full coverage in the fall but it bounced back beautifully:


The backyard was filling in nicely, I still had a bad ground ivy problem so I took a few whacks at it with 2-4d and I was competing with heavy shade from a few massive pines (more on that later).


Throughout the spring summer and fall the lawn, back and front, were looking great. Whenever I was in the yard my neighbors would compliment, the best feeling for a lawn addict.


Fall 2017 - well, those trees got taken care of, really opened up the back yard and I knew 2018 was going to be the year it really took off! Front and back got another round of overseeding, because why not right?


Early Spring 2018 - started patching a few spots that never had grass because of the trees and I stepped up my game to a new TimeMaster (amazing machine)! Got down my yearly dose of starter fertilizer and the first application of milo,




First cut with the TimeMaster








August 2018 - another dry summer, the back held on pretty nicely.

Front was suffering from a lot of direct sunlight, I let a few places near the driveway go dormant:


And we're closing out 2018 with a few sweet stripes!




It was all going great, until I finally gave in to my wife and we started construction of our pool. I lost half of my turf to the pool and future patios, but it's okay because I have really big plans for the back including a full renovation! Back yard plans are to redo everything in True Putt Creeping Bluegrass and create a mini chip and putt, and obviously the pool.









Future Finished Pool Project.


More to come with this in 2019 when I plan on starting early again with ripping up the backyard, brining in new soil and fairway sand, leveling it all out, getting down an irrigation system and planting as soon as soil temps allow!


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

WoW! Great first post Donald. How many sq' lawn are you left with? Good luck with the hard work to come.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Very nice turf turnaround. :thumbup:


----------

